# Ich breakout



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

I recently had a major Ich breakout and I was wondering how long I should treat it for. The fish store said to treat for five days but today is my fifth day and many fish are still showing Ich on them. What happens when those eggs fall, does it start all over again? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of fish do you have? Tank temp?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree with simpte. ich usually takes longer then 5 days to cure. i would treat until all signs of ich are gone and about 3 or 4 days past that to be sure that everything is killed off.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

did you remove the carbon from your filter? we need more info to evaluate your situation.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are many different kinds of "ick." Some have life cycles of 23 days, so it takes 24 days to eradicate them completely. Two weeks is usually long enough for most of them, though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a 65 gallon community tank with some different species of tetras, a pleco, a tiger barb and a black tailed shark. I was told to elevate the tank to 80F during treatment, it is usually at 78F. I did remove the the carbon from the filters. Right now I am doing a 20 gallon water change every 24 hours. At this time I am adding Ich-X and aquarium salt. Should I continue this until I see no more Ich? Should I be adding Cycle after each treatment or should I wait until the treatments are over? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

IMO I would do the w/c every other day, or every two days. And vaccum the gravel twice a week, in the meantime, dont change the filter.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds good. Don't add any more cycle.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well i have been told, to move all the fish to a hospital tank and treat 1 table spoon of salt for every gallon and raise temp, then the eggs in the other tank will not have any hosts to feed from so they will starve , but thats what i have read and it may not be right!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Jonno said:


> well i have been told, to move all the fish to a hospital tank and treat 1 table spoon of salt for every gallon and raise temp, then the eggs in the other tank will not have any hosts to feed from so they will starve , but thats what i have read and it may not be right!


if the fish are infected, you will just transfer the ich to the hospital tank


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Johnno, you heard correctly. The new hatchlings in the old tank will starve to death if there are no fish in the tank, but it will take about a month.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

i got a fish from petco a long time ago that had ich and it spread to all my fish...could never get rid of it until all the fish died and i had to start all over...there were no signs of ich until the day after i brought the fish home. after i noticed the ich on my platy the next day i brought her back and saw that the rest of their platies were infected. one of the store employees told me they should have told me that the fish werent supposed to be sold, but they sold me some fish and after writing a letter to their corporate office and not getting any response, decided not to go there anymore. 

good luck with the ich problem! hope it doesnt get as bad as my problem got.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Ich takes about three days to become visible (depending on when the fish arrived at the shop). Since you don't have a quarantine tank (then again most don't stay that way:mrgreen for the new fish you'll have to "deal with it". Your body count will be high with the choices in the tank. Best I can suggest is to freeze all your dead (I'll explain later). Get a quarantine tank set up for the next batch if you can afford the space. Now go pick up the ones you lost from incident from the shop that sold you the ich covered fish.

I know Petco and PetSmart has a 14 days to kill off your newly fish (not that I recomend you killing them). That right there'll tell you what kind os a soup they're swimming in there:shock:. Pick up the fish you lost and make sure they go in to the the Q-tank after a few days take the frozen fish back and bit of the water for them to do the "test". At least you'll replace the dead from the aftermath. I know this sounds like what it is but I used to work for Petco and I had seen people doing this.


----------

